# sortof how to get linux-wlan drivers working with pcmcia-cs

## rSYN

I figured I'd post this since I couldn't find how to do it anywhere on the forums and it's a semi pain in the ass. to get the linux-wlan drivers working in gentoo so you can run your prism pcmcia card in monitor mode:

1) recompile kernel and remove pcmcia support and reboot

2) download the linux-wlan drivers and untar them somewhere

3) if you emerged pcmcia-cs, unmerge it

4) edit make.conf and set the FEATURE=noclean

5) emerge pcmcia-cs now you will have the src in your portage temp directory

6) cd back to your linux-wlan source directory and follow the directions in the linux-wlan readme. do the touch thing, make clean, make config, make all

7) when it asks for "pcmcia-cs source dir", put in the full path to your pcmcia-cs directory in portage temp. mine was /var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.1.33-r3/work/pcmcia-cs-3.1.33

 :Cool:  make install

9) rc-update add pcmcia default

10) add this to /etc/modules.autoload (in this order):

pcmcia_core

i82365

ds

11)you may have to substitute i82365 for i8xxxxx whatever the module for your laptop is. look in /lib/modules/

12) disable noclean feature in make.conf

it works enough to run kismet at this point. im still trying to figure out how to edit the wlan-ng configuration so i can get on my wireless network automagically come up. for now im manually configuring the card.

----------

## zardon

I know this is not the same but I have the D-Link DWL-520 and this is how I get it to start up on boot.

You have to do a base install with a standard nic.  Upon reboot, login and

ftp to ftp://linux-wlan.org and pick up the latest linux-wlan-ng source.

follow the README instructions for installation.

add prism2_pci and p80211 to /etc/modules.autoload 

then I made a file /etc/init.d/wlan.wlan0 that looked like this

```
#!/sbin/runscript

     start()  {

           ebegin "starting wlan0"

           /sbin/wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_ifstate ifstate=enable

           /sbin/wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_autojoin ssid=default authtype=opensystem

           /sbin/ifconfig wlan0 192.168.0.2 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0

           /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.0.1

           }

```

then

```
chmod 755 /etc/init.d/wlan.wlan0

rc-update add wlan.wlan0 default

```

change the settings to fit your own needs

info can be found at ftp://ftp.linux-wlan.org/pub/linux-wlan-ng/README and http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/rc-scripts.xml

hope this helps someone

----------

## ShadyMilkman

Thank you soooo much zardon! I'm a complete newbie when it comes to wlan on linux. I tried to install yesterday and noticed there was no compiled linux-wlan driver, although I knew I had to use that driver(dwl-520). Luckily, I have an 8139too supported card that I can install with, however I had no idea how I was gonna get my 520 working after installed. You just saved me about 5 hours of trying random things to get it to work!

----------

## Al'Capone

I think that we should create a Labtop how-to type of Doc. and add this to it. there seem to be more and more of us putting gentoo on labtops these days and with the popularity of W-lan and the freedom that comes with it to roam around freely more and more people will be installing it  if they knew how to do it.

anyways after reading your post I am heading to the store to get me a W-lan Card. any suggestions?

and thanks again for the pointers

Cheers

----------

## rSYN

Yes, Get the DLink DWL-650. It's a prism2 card. It supports monitor mode and it's easy to crack  open and solder on an external antenna connector. Also, I've seen them as low as $80.

----------

## ShadyMilkman

Well I tried an install today, and I got up and running, made my partitions successfully, made file systems and so on, compiled kernel and installed bootloader(all using my 8139too NIC) and then rebooted, and went to compile the wlan-ng driver. However, it wouldn't work! after about 10 seconds of doing "make" it gave me errors that almost every different file was using "linux/malloc.h" and it was giving a #error saying that it was deprecated and to use linux/slab.h. I have the 2.4.19-gentoorc5 source(i think), and the 0.1.7 tarball from linux-wlan's ftp site. What am I supposed to do? I subsequently installed mandrake and got the rpm binary version working, but I really hate mandrake and I'd like to get this working. Or could you send me your binary version?

----------

## rSYN

why are you using 1.7? use the lastest 1.14-pre6

----------

## ShadyMilkman

Sorry I was half asleep when I downloaded the driver. Anyway I got 1.10 compiled after changing all the #includes to point to slab... but it doesn't seem to work. Anyway I'm about to try 1.14 so here goes... sorry about my brain's inability to function

----------

## ShadyMilkman

Well I got them all compiled right and they insmod'd fine, and then wlan0 showed up in ifconfig -a. So, I tried doing dhcpcd wlan0, it complains about no such device. So I realized I'm an idiot and I ran the two wlanctl-ng commands, and then it just times out looking for the dhcpc server. I know it's running, because I'm using it now from windoze. Is there something else I'm missing?

----------

## jellyfish

Has anyone had any luck getting kismet to run with patched orinoco drivers? I can't seem to get my ORiNOCO card even working let alone in monitor mode.  

thanks

-jf

----------

## rSYN

what orinoco drivers are you use then what version and what patches are you applying? i have an orinoco gold. The orinoco cards don't do monitor mode. not like you want at least. spend the $80-100 on a prism2 card(i use the dlink dwl650 with the linux-wlanng 1.14-pre6 drivers. No patches needed. go to you local 2600 meeting with your orinoco card and try to trade it for any prism2 card or sell it and use the money to get a prism2 card.

----------

## jellyfish

I am using the orinoco_cs-0.12 w/orinoco-0.12-patch.diff from the airsnort website. I got it to work with rh7.2, all though, I was thinking of just buying another card but I allready have 2(a wpc11 and an orinoco silver).

Does the DWL650 have an antenna jack?

----------

## rSYN

No antenna connector. Here is the place to get antenna connector info tho.

http://www.guerrilla.net/gnet_2_4ghz.html

Also, I recent have had alot of problems getting the DWL650 working with WEP at home. The card hangs during large file transfers.  have to pull the card out and reinsert to get it to come back up. It's pretty annoying. But dwl650 is one of the easier cards to mod for an external antenna.

The WPC11 is the same chipset as the dwl650. I would stay with your wpc11. here are wpc11 antena hack instructions

http://staff.deltatee.com/~angusa/Hardware.html

google is your friend

----------

## carl67lp

I bought the DWL-650+ card specifically for this purpose (previously I used the Linksys WPC 11 card under Windows).  However, following the directions in this thread, I find that my Linksys card works perfectly (in use as I type this), but the D-Link card doesn't come up.  I didn't do anything differently for either card; I booted into Gentoo with the D-Link, that didn't come up on a "dhcpcd wlan0" so I removed it and put the Linksys card in.  It beeped twice (whereas the D-Link had only beeped once on install), and a "dhcpcd wlan0" worked perfectly.

Thoughts?

----------

## rSYN

Suggestions? Sure. Look at your hardware and firmare revisions. I don't know which firmware is the best to use. Check out the bawug.org mailing archives or the forums at http://www.netstumbler.com

----------

## Cardoe

I just finalized pcmcia-cs-3.1.34-r8 and unmasked it. So it's in the wild. Try it. If you add +wavelan to USE, it won't build the orinoco's. Hopefully later I'll tie that to use the wvlan driver but I'll need to hack up the Configure file for it a bit. This new release uses the latest orinoco's which have support for prism2 cards. Try it out. If you still have problems or questions feel free to e-mail em to me @ cardoe@gentoo.org

-Cardoe

----------

## Amorphis

Hi,

I'm having some problems getting my wpc11 wlan card working with gentoo. I followed all the steps on the initial post but i still get a 'CardServices release does not match error' on my /var/log/messages file.

I guess that for some reason i still have the kernel pcmcia-cs working. 

 *rSYN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) recompile kernel and remove pcmcia support and reboot
> 
> 

 

In this step did you remove cardbus support too? Do you think a make clean before recompiling the kernel could help?

----------

## dbueno

 *rSYN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) edit make.conf and set the FEATURE=noclean
> 
> 

 

make.conf where?

-denis

----------

## Amorphis

 *dbueno wrote:*   

>  *rSYN wrote:*   
> 
> 4) edit make.conf and set the FEATURE=noclean
> 
>  
> ...

 

/etc/make.conf

----------

## FatBoy666

Hasn't anybody sucessfully installed a pcmcia-card with Realtek's rtl8180l chip?

I've tried nearly everything, but didn't get really further.

----------

